# too funny...



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

He has a pretty great channel. I've spent a few hours watching his stuff.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got2learn is a pretty good channel too. 



https://youtube.com/c/Got2Learn


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ive watched that guy before. Pretty funny some of the stuff he comes across. Plumbing in some states makes me laugh. Some places that never freeze have WAY different codes, makes the home owner specials even more special.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tried to look at got2learn. Says i have to be some kind of member to view the content. Is anyone here able to get me an invite?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Tried to look at got2learn. Says i have to be some kind of member to view the content. Is anyone here able to get me an invite?


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Somone should invite roger wakefield to pz. I like his videos some of them are a hoot


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The cable guy said:


> Somone should invite roger wakefield to pz. I like his videos some of them are a hoot


I think he wouldn't want publicity that he can't control. If he read any past posts he'd assume we'd tear him apart lolz

And I know I wouldn't want any of that publicity. I am sure many other guys here wouldn't want that publicity either, we get enough unwanted intrusions.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Either that or he’d see all the suggestions we throw at diyers and loose intrest.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> I think he wouldn't want publicity that he can't control. If he read any past posts he'd assume we'd tear him apart lolz
> 
> And I know I wouldn't want any of that publicity. I am sure many other guys here wouldn't want that publicity either, we get enough unwanted intrusions.


That and I don't think he would appreciate some of the hard-line stances towards DIY homeowners. A good chunk of his videos are to show DIY how to perform their own plumbing work. It is completely legal in Texas (Wakefield is from Dallas) for a homeowner to do all of their own plumbing work, provided all codes are followed and proper permits and inspections are done.

And yes, I know this forum is for professionals only and I like it that way.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

hewhodigsholes said:


> That and I don't think he would appreciate some of the hard-line stances towards DIY homeowners. A good chunk of his videos are to show DIY how to perform their own plumbing work. It is completely legal in Texas (Wakefield is from Dallas) for a homeowner to do all of their own plumbing work, provided all codes are followed and proper permits and inspections are done.
> 
> And yes, I know this forum is for professionals only and I like it that way.


Same here home owners can do their own plumbing. If they build a new house they need a proprietor GC license. No one really does that, as if they are going to study and go pass 4 exams which require months of study when you are already familiar and working construction. No final inspection, paperwork can be filed or not, who cares, no one checks.

Anyway the diy can fix their own plumbing but can't do it for somebody else. Your brother comes over to build a shed or help you reno? Not allowed but not enforced. Landlords are not allowed to fix their own building, they have to hire. Also not enforced.

Hacks and GC's are allowed to do anything illegal with or without licenses.

All in all that's why I may be seeing a lot of winner stuff.


----------

